# Pics of kids at Dollys Acre



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister and niece/nephew were out for a visit today and got some pics of the kids, thought I'd share!
My niece with Uno, Baileys 8 week old wether now at 22 lbs!








My nephew with Angels' Peaches, 4 weeks and 11lbs








Peaches twin sister Sweetie doing what she loves best!
















Peaches does manage to get up too...but Sweetie won't move once she finds her spot on my back!









Yes those little hooves hurt but I would not trade this for anything


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness that's so adorable!

What a day full of cuteness you've had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...those are cute kids...human and goat kind... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

It's really cute when you get pics of them on your shoulders. But...When Bonnie jumped on my shoulders at about 40 pounds...NOT SO MUCH!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww...They all look so good! Nice photos...and I know what you mean...I love letting little goat babies climb all over me too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! 
The twins' mom, Angel has already tried.....70# of goat just don't fit!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice Liz!! 

I have a back jumper too -- usually I do that to help skittish goats realize I am fun and not a threat. And after that I have to sit up against stuff so they dont jump on me when they are huge and heavy. But I agree Liz even if it hurts I still love it


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So cute Liz. The babies are gorgeous. I got a little jumper this year to.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I bet they look forward to visiting Auntie Liz??? Adorable kids, fun pics.

Deb Mc


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures! That little one on your back is hilarious.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

LOVE it! So adorable.

-Tina


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your adorable babies! And I do agree that it's great having the kids crawling all over you!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Love all the pictures,,, 4 legged and 2... Looked like everyone was having fun and getting snuggles.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

DebMc said:


> I bet they look forward to visiting Auntie Liz??? Adorable kids, fun pics.
> 
> Deb Mc


Yes, they do....though the first thing my 12 year old nephew asks is "Did you make ice cream?" :ROFL:

Of course my niece just passes me by on her way out the back door to the goats....then I get my hug hello after she greets the girls!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Super sharp pics of kids and everyone having lots of fun. :thumb: Wonderful memories  captured there.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How cute. I have a boar doe that is doing that even now. She is almost a year old. I have to watch it. LOL But she still thinks she is a kid, not so much on my back though. lol


----------

